# Missing Adult Teeth - 8 1/2 months old



## sawd1216 (Dec 28, 2013)

Just returned from the vet and they noticed Mya is missing several top teeth (just to the right of center teeth) and one lower tooth. Vet thought it was very unusual because the teeth that are missing tend to come in before the other ones. Vet offered to xray in a month to determine if they are just below surface or not. Has anyone else experienced this? I had planned on breeding her but the vet recommended not - she said this is a genetic problem that could be passed along. Would love any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sawd1216 said:


> Just returned from the vet and they noticed Mya is missing several top teeth (just to the right of center teeth) and one lower tooth. Vet thought it was very unusual because the teeth that are missing tend to come in before the other ones. Vet offered to xray in a month to determine if they are just below surface or not. Has anyone else experienced this? I had planned on breeding her but the vet recommended not - she said this is a genetic problem that could be passed along. Would love any feedback. Thanks.


A poor bite and/or missing teeth would definitely be a reason not to use a dog in a breeding program.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I would get the X ray done because if they are their the vet may need to pull another to make room. You have a smart vet recommending not to breed her.Your Breeder should be informed and stop breeding the pair you got her from. Maddie had some teeth that her breeder knew were going to be late your baby is at an age where you could have it done while spaying her.


----------



## sawd1216 (Dec 28, 2013)

Suzi,
Thank you for your response. I have scheduled the xray and have already communicated with the breeder. So far she hasn't acknowledged the potential problem but hopefully with the xrays done she will.


----------

